# Neat ways to propose, need ideas



## RoCk79 (Aug 31, 2004)

Any of you have any neat ideas on how to propose?  Maybe some of you proposed with neat ideas, and want to share?  I'm looking to ask my g/f to marry me, but I want to do it different, or just something neat or cool.  Any ideas would be appreciated.  Thanks.

RoCk79


----------



## RoCk79 (Aug 31, 2004)

Something that she will never forget!!!!


----------



## DrChiro (Aug 31, 2004)

I got some good ideas but I cant post them on here...cause them my girlfriend will read them and then it wouldnt be a suprise anymore now would it.

but here are a couple of cool ones i have seen:

mow "marry me" in a cornfield then go for a helicopter ride over it with your gf

buy her a telescope and hang the ring in front of the lens so that she sees it when she looks through the sight

what kinds of things is your girlfriend into...maybe that will help people come up with some ideas.


----------



## RoCk79 (Aug 31, 2004)

She loves art.  One thing i thought of but I dont know how I could do it, is those pictures that if you stare at long enough, you see things in the picture.  Put in Marry me, but I dont know how I would go about getting that.  Hmmmm....


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 31, 2004)

Tell her: "Ouch, ouch.  Alright already, I'll marry you, now get those pliers away from my nuts!!!!"
(Ours is a true romance!  )


----------



## RoCk79 (Aug 31, 2004)

LOL, Gee thanks man......


----------



## P-funk (Aug 31, 2004)

RoCk79 said:
			
		

> She loves art.  One thing i thought of but I dont know how I could do it, is those pictures that if you stare at long enough, you see things in the picture.  Put in Marry me, but I dont know how I would go about getting that.  Hmmmm....



here ya go bro....I jsut went to the magic eye web page.  this page tells you all about makinga custom magic eye photo!!

magic eye 


Good luck


----------



## RoCk79 (Aug 31, 2004)

Thanks man, I sent them a message asking them if they can do this for me.  I'll wait and see.  

Anyone else have any other ideas?  ladies, you have any ideas?  Thanks..


----------



## RoCk79 (Aug 31, 2004)

OK, come on guys and gals, did you guys just propose by getting on one knee?  Thats cool if you did.  How about you all just share how you or your husband proposed to you, romantic, non romantic, and I can just gather ideas from all of them.  That would be cool.  Start a thread on how you proposed/how you were proposed too.

Lets go guys, I want to be creative when i propose, I will put something together.  Thanks all!!!!


----------



## Vieope (Aug 31, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> here ya go bro....I jsut went to the magic eye web page.  this page tells you all about makinga custom magic eye photo!!
> 
> magic eye
> 
> ...



_What if she says NO in 3D too? That would be ironic. _


----------



## RoCk79 (Aug 31, 2004)

HAHA, funny....Thanks...


----------



## bulletproof1 (Aug 31, 2004)

give her an easter basket on easter filled with goodies. also put some plastic eggs in the basket filled with treats. put the ring in 1 of the eggs.


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 31, 2004)

would proposing where you first met her be an option?


----------



## Vieope (Aug 31, 2004)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> give her an easter basket on easter filled with goodies. also put some plastic eggs in the basket filled with treats. put the ring in 1 of the eggs.



_Don´t forget to learn the heimlich maneuver before attempting this.

*RoCk79*, what you plan to do is something for just the two of you or something more public? _


----------



## RoCk79 (Aug 31, 2004)

NG, it would be an option, but we met at a papa johns pizza place.  LOL, so do you think that might be kind of romantic?

V, I was thinking public, but if an idea for just the two of us comes up that i like, I will go with that.  I dont really know.....

But I do know I want it to be something she will be thrilled to share with her friends...(even tho she will share no matter what i do, but)


----------



## PreMier (Aug 31, 2004)

I dont think a public one would be good, unless you KNOW that she will say yes.  Anyone remember the guy asking the girl at the basketball game? 

Sorry, I dont have any ideas.  Not married.


----------



## Vieope (Aug 31, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Anyone remember the guy asking the girl at the basketball game?


_That was sad. _


----------



## PreMier (Aug 31, 2004)

Sad for him, but comedic relief for me.  Dont tell me that you didnt laugh..


----------



## bulletproof1 (Aug 31, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Don´t forget to learn the heimlich maneuver before attempting this.
> 
> *RoCk79*, what you plan to do is something for just the two of you or something more public? _



ummmmm the ring would be inside 1 of the plastic eggs. as far as i know they are not edible.


----------



## Vieope (Aug 31, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Sad for him, but comedic relief for me.  Dont tell me that you didnt laugh..



_Of course I laughed.  It was his fault anyway, I felt sorry for her.  _


----------



## Vieope (Aug 31, 2004)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> as far as i know they are not edible.


_They are not? _


----------



## bulletproof1 (Aug 31, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I dont think a public one would be good, unless you KNOW that she will say yes.  Anyone remember the guy asking the girl at the basketball game?
> 
> Sorry, I dont have any ideas.  Not married.



refresh my memory


----------



## bulletproof1 (Aug 31, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _They are not? _



i dont know what the hell they got goin on over there in brazil but here we dont eat plastic.


----------



## Vieope (Aug 31, 2004)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> i dont know what the hell they got goin on over there in brazil but here we dont eat plastic.



_You need to try roasted tupperware. _


----------



## bulletproof1 (Aug 31, 2004)

i was thinking more along the lines of grilled trash cans.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 31, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Of course I laughed.  It was his fault anyway, I felt sorry for her.  _



Ok, thank god.  For a second there I thought you were going soft on me... you know, the gay thread and all


----------



## PreMier (Aug 31, 2004)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> refresh my memory



You will have to search for the link/video.  Guy proposes in the middle of a basketball game, and the girl runs out of the arena.. all the while the announcer saying: "Did she just say no, is that what that means?" LOL


----------



## gr81 (Aug 31, 2004)

> I dont think a public one would be good, unless you KNOW that she will say yes. Anyone remember the guy asking the girl at the basketball game?



hell yeah, that shit was hilarious. serves the jackass right for making a fool out of himself like that. WHy do we feel the need to have these outragious proposals in public, its ridiculous and could be very unsettling if she wasn't ready, ya know. I know people say, well I wanna profess my love to the world, but isn't that what you are doing by gettign married in teh first place? stop putting so much pressure on where you ask her, isn't more about HOW you ask her thats important? and don't forget the prenup buddy, don't let feelings cloud your decisions! good luck


----------



## bulletproof1 (Aug 31, 2004)

dayyyuuumm


----------



## Vieope (Aug 31, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Ok, thank god.  For a second there I thought you were going soft on me... you know, the gay thread and all


_No, I am going really hard on you. 
That is so gay. lol _


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 31, 2004)

Bought her that metal detector that she was begging for as a Christmas gift. I Had a sneaky cohort bury the ring in the backyard for me after I had secretly pre-programmed the thing to only see stuff like her ring. After dinner I took her out back to check out her new toy and the metal detector started going crazy ??? so she dug up her "Find". I proposed ... she cried!


----------



## Stickboy (Aug 31, 2004)

You could always hire a plane and have the guy fly over a park with one of those banners dragging behind it.  (Obviously, you would have to coordinate times and what not, but....)


----------



## bulletproof1 (Aug 31, 2004)

call the radio station and have them pop the quesion when you 2 are listening together.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 31, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _No, I going really hard on you.
> That is so gay. lol _


No, that is wrong!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 31, 2004)

It would help if we knew she was SURE to say yes ...


----------



## RoCk79 (Aug 31, 2004)

Great ideas guys, anymore?

On the whole public proposal, I think your right, that would be way too public at a basketball game or any sports games for that matter.


----------



## Vieope (Aug 31, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> No, that is wrong!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 31, 2004)

Rock is she gonna say yes?


----------



## RoCk79 (Aug 31, 2004)

Yes, we have talked about it and actually thinking about getting married next year.  I just have to pop the question....


----------



## RoCk79 (Sep 1, 2004)

OK, so going back to the idea of where we first met, we both met at papa johns, I was working there as a second job, and so was she.  Anyway, so I still know a guy that works there, I was thinking about ordering a pizza, having him spell out "marry me" or "I love you" with pepperoni on the pizza, and having like a nice little dinner at my place with pizza and champaign with candles, and then when she opened the box, have the ring ready.  How does that sound?  Too corny? too stupid? or good idea?  Let me know what you guys think...  Thanks.


----------



## RoCk79 (Sep 1, 2004)

Here is a pic of the lovely lady and myself....


----------



## bulletproof1 (Sep 1, 2004)

RoCk79 said:
			
		

> OK, so going back to the idea of where we first met, we both met at papa johns, I was working there as a second job, and so was she.  Anyway, so I still know a guy that works there, I was thinking about ordering a pizza, having him spell out "marry me" or "I love you" with pepperoni on the pizza, and having like a nice little dinner at my place with pizza and champaign with candles, and then when she opened the box, have the ring ready.  How does that sound?  Too corny? too stupid? or good idea?  Let me know what you guys think...  Thanks.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 1, 2004)

RoCk79 said:
			
		

> OK, so going back to the idea of where we first met, we both met at papa johns, I was working there as a second job, and so was she.  Anyway, so I still know a guy that works there, I was thinking about ordering a pizza, having him spell out "marry me" or "I love you" with pepperoni on the pizza, and having like a nice little dinner at my place with pizza and champaign with candles, and then when she opened the box, have the ring ready.  How does that sound?  Too corny? too stupid? or good idea?  Let me know what you guys think...  Thanks.




BP, why shake you head.  I think it is a good idea.


----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Sep 1, 2004)

RoCk79 said:
			
		

> OK, so going back to the idea of where we first met, we both met at papa johns, I was working there as a second job, and so was she.  Anyway, so I still know a guy that works there, I was thinking about ordering a pizza, having him spell out "marry me" or "I love you" with pepperoni on the pizza, and having like a nice little dinner at my place with pizza and champaign with candles, and then when she opened the box, have the ring ready.  How does that sound?  Too corny? too stupid? or good idea?  Let me know what you guys think...  Thanks.



Stupid, duh.  Champagne and candles dont go with pizza.  Its beer and a strobe light.  Do I have to do everything in here?


----------



## RoCk79 (Sep 1, 2004)

so mixed feelings.  I know it doesn't sound like it all goes, champaign and candles, but I know I am strange but her and I have done it before......So the pizza idea is pretty cool?


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 1, 2004)

Rock, I say combine your idea with gr81's.  Have the pizza spell out "I want a prenup!" 

Sorry, had to get that out of my system.  Anyway I think your idea is nice, I'm sure she'll love it.  Chicks go nuts for that kind of romantic crap.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 1, 2004)

If she likes art - take her to a musuem and ask her there.

Other ideas -

Organized a treasure/scavenger hunt with the final clue leading to the ring
Pop the question after dinner at your favorite restaurant
Take her to the place you had your first date


----------



## bulletproof1 (Sep 1, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> BP, why shake you head.  I think it is a good idea.



i dont know to me it just sounds a little corny. if popping the question at a restaurant is what you want to do, i would at least do it at a 4 star restaurant ..... not a pizza joint ...imo.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Sep 1, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> BP, why shake you head.  I think it is a good idea.



i dont know to me it just sounds a little corny. if popping the question at a restaurant is what you want to do, i would at least do it at a 4 star restaurant ..... not a pizza joint ...imo. 

you have to think, whatever you do it is a story she will tell 1000 times for generations to come ..... make it count.


----------



## RoCk79 (Sep 1, 2004)

I definatly wont do it at the pizza joint, I would bring it home the pizza, i was just trying to incorporate something of to how and where we did meet.  I agree with you I would NEVER do it at the pizza joint


----------



## bulletproof1 (Sep 1, 2004)

ok so you want to incorporate papa johns into your proposal ... hmmm ... slide the ring onto 1 of her breadsticks.


----------



## RoCk79 (Sep 1, 2004)

Nice man, thanks....


----------



## V Player (Sep 1, 2004)

I was going to hold an outside party and have them all in on it. It was going to be a general party, or some party not neccessarily associated with her or I.

I was going to slip out with a few friends in pretense that we were going to go get something. Then I was going to don my replica samurai armor, complete with facemask and kabuto, and rent some replica armor for my friends. I planned to ride in on a horse from behind the house, get off and slowly walk towards her, remove my sheathed sword, kneel on both knees, place it at her feet, remove my headgear and let her know that the love I had for her was more than even Adam could have ever had for Eve. Then I would have asked her to honor me by becoming my wife.


----------



## gr81 (Sep 1, 2004)

> the love I had for her was more than even Adam could have ever had for Eve.



that could be, but I don't think Adam loved Eve as much as it was a situation where she was showing him ass 24/7. that and he had no one to compare her too.. ha ha


----------



## RoCk79 (Sep 3, 2004)

the magiceye idea was neat, but it would of cost well over a grand for just one thing.  Thanks.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Sep 3, 2004)

i thought the breadstick idea was good and it will cost around 55 cents.


----------



## RoCk79 (Sep 3, 2004)

Why you got to be like that?


----------



## RoCk79 (Sep 3, 2004)

I been here a hell of a lot longer then you, I do more reading, I'm here more to learn then to goof off and the one time I have something serious to ask there are people like you, oh well.  Anyway, I guess I'm done here anyway.....


----------



## RoCk79 (Sep 3, 2004)

But you are probably bigger then me so who am I to talk to you.....


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 3, 2004)

RoCk79 said:
			
		

> I been here a hell of a lot longer then you, I do more reading, I'm here more to learn then to goof off and the one time I have something serious to ask there are people like you, oh well.  Anyway, I guess I'm done here anyway.....


You've been here that long, and never realized that sensitivity's not one of our strong suits?


----------



## RoCk79 (Sep 3, 2004)

Why do you think I dont post a whole lot?


----------



## bulletproof1 (Sep 3, 2004)

RoCk79 said:
			
		

> Why you got to be like that?



are you talking to me? i was being serious dude. i suggested the breadstick idea 2 days ago and you thanked me for it. yes, i do like to joke but i was racking my brain to give you a solution.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 3, 2004)

OK so you are really wanting to do the pizza place deal... she will dig the first hook-up thing and all. Do they have a 
TV there?  If not tal;k to the head cheese so you could use your own.  Put together a video and show it on TV as you eat dinner.  You don't have to spend a shit load of $$$ on production.  Just haul a tri-pod or even a good friend out to a scenic location to use as a back drop then say what you want in a clear headed sexy way.  

You could wind up loosing the ring in the bread stick if you're not really really carefull.


----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Sep 3, 2004)

Show her the "new book" you have just bought, on the best seller list, which you had make at Kinkos or whatever.  Its a story book about love and romance, very simply written, where eventually it says "Will you marry me?"  Its a "storybook" romance.  On the last page, the ring is tied with a bow.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 3, 2004)

Mnt that is the best one yet ...


----------



## Flex (Sep 5, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _What if she says NO in 3D too? That would be ironic. _



that was cruel, but funny as hell


----------



## Flex (Sep 5, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> Mnt that is the best one yet ...



agreed


----------

